# School shootings



## Great Apple Man (May 25, 2022)

From what I've seen on the Internet, lots of school shooters just shoot shit because they 'want to get on the news' and other completely stupid reasons for taking the lives of many.
And the thing is, news articles will pick up on it. They're a huge fucking chunk onto why most do that. Often with headlines like 'X. Here is what we know about them.'


----------



## Mr Sister (May 25, 2022)

sneed


----------



## Russian Bot (May 25, 2022)

For fun.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (May 25, 2022)

because they are gay


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 25, 2022)

I'd say the reason schools are specifically chosen is because they probably had an awful time in school.

Wasn't that the same reason postal workers shot up post offices?


----------



## Testacles Maximus (May 25, 2022)

ProblematicUser420 said:


> Wasn't that the same reason postal workers shot up post offices?


I thought that was for convenience sake.  Like they’re going there already so why not kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 25, 2022)

The isolating, anonymizing modern world is a petri dish for mental illness, and how the MSM focuses on rampages leads to copycats?


----------



## The Truth Is Opinion (May 25, 2022)

Sausaged said:


> They also have easy access to firearms to enact revenge fantasies and the governments do fuck-all to limit access to guns, even in cases where the shooter was already known to the police.


So your response to a shooting by a lone actor is to impose legislation on the masses? To strip people of the ability to defend their life, liberty, and property from an overreaching government? Fuck you.

People also have easy access to cars, knives, GASOLINE, PROPANE, DIESEL, Ammonium nitrate, you name it. What we need to do is take a fucking knee and then get back on with our lives.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (May 25, 2022)

Sausaged said:


> They also have easy access to firearms to enact revenge fantasies and the governments do fuck-all to limit access to guns, even in cases where the shooter was already known to the police.


Fun fact, before 1993, you didn't even need to pass a NICS check to buy a firearm. Before 1986 you could buy actual machine guns, as long as you paid a tax and registered them (now you have to find and pay upwards of 10k for a transferable one possessed before '86.) Before 1968, you could buy any kind of gun you wanted, from anyone, and have it mailed to you.  And yet these school shootings were pretty much unheard of before 1999.

Makes you think. Or should, at least.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 25, 2022)

I think its curious how when shit sucked in the early 20th century people went and shoot the elites in charge lik politicians and royals, but now that shit sucks again because of the things the elites do people are shooting other people who have nothing to do with anything, not even their actual personal enemies that they have a grudge with either

When was the last time a politician or other elite got killed by a shooter? I think there was a swedefag but it was over 20 years ago


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (May 25, 2022)

Either for revenge, since they probably have traumatic events in that place (like bullying, no one giving attention, etc). 
Want nation/international attention.(thanks news) 
Or want to vent their frustration with people that can't really defend themselves. (nearly 100% of students do not bring guns to school)


----------



## Tism the Return (May 25, 2022)

Schools are very shooteable.


----------



## Gas Station Boner Pills (May 25, 2022)

- Extreme mental illness and detachment from reality. A sane, well adjusted person doesn't commit mass murder unprompted. 
- Infamy and remembrance. They usually feel their lives and existence are pointless and this will be the one way they were relevant to the world, even if it's for a horrible reason. Some seem like this is their biggest reason alone regardless of other factors. 
- Desire to feel powerful and have others fear them. They want to have power over their victims. 
- Anger, pain, jealousy, vengeance. They're often angry people usually internally grappling with some kind of pain or jealousy. The thought of other people being happy or having better lives than them enrages them and they want to deny others of the opportunities and happiness they feel wrongfully deprived of. Often they're incels and social outcasts, and resentful of it regardless of what they actually say about it. They want others to hurt and be angry and be deprived like they feel. 
- Romanticism of the concept and other perpetrators. They hear of others doing it and find reasons to empathize with those people and their motives, often becoming obsessed with every detail of that person and the details of their actions, perceiving them sort of like a celebrity in their minds. Some even tailor their attacks, weapon and clothing choices, and specific dates to mirror others. 

(Purely speculation. I don't claim to be an expert on them, or an armchair psychologist)


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 25, 2022)

Is like American Footbal, its only relevant in the United States but they pretend everyone else in the world cares about it and thinks its important


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (May 25, 2022)

@Sausaged  LMFAO your list literally includes shootings by the police and national guard. I'm talking about columbine style mass shootings, not random shootings that just happened to take place in a school where nobody died.



> The two most notable U.S. school shootings in the early 1970s were the Jackson State killings in May 1970, where police opened fire on the campus of Jackson State University and the Kent State shootings also in May 1970 where the National Guard opened fire on the campus of Kent State University.


----------



## Breadbassket (May 25, 2022)

The current wave of mass shootings have to be related to mental illness and mental issues in general. Was it not easier to access guns in the decades before mass shootings started occurring so much?  I mean if the wrong people having the ability to purchase firearms was the issue why hasn't this always been an issue? Triggers don't pull themselves.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (May 25, 2022)

Breadbassket said:


> The current wave of mass shootings have to be related to mental illness and mental issues in general. Was it not easier to access guns in the decades before mass shootings started occurring so much?  I mean if the wrong people having the ability to purchase firearms was the issue why hasn't this always been an issue? Triggers don't pull themselves.


It has to do with mentally ill people hearing news of other mass shootings. For example, the Virginia Tech shooter was obsessed with Columbine, as was Randy Stair. Cho also sent an entire package of videos and writings to the media, proving beyond a doubt that media coverage was one of his goals. There is example after example of this.


----------



## Breadbassket (May 25, 2022)

Make Anime Illegal said:


> It has to do with mentally ill people hearing news of other mass shootings. For example, the Virginia Tech shooter was obsessed with Columbine, as was Randy Stair. Cho also sent an entire package of videos and writings to the media, proving beyond a doubt that media coverage was one of his goals. There is example after example of this.


The sad part is that politicians will keep looking at the  school shooting situation the wrong way and won't address this. Its easier to ban guns then to address the mental health crisis in the USA. Honestly you need to really limit information spread and the approach on how news networks treat these mass shootings but that may become some 1st Amendment issue.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (May 25, 2022)

Sausaged said:


> You can't discredit an entire list with a cherry-picked excerpt that so happens to not fit your idea of "school shooting." It has many examples of youths bringing in firearms to places of learning that resulted in deaths and injuries before and during the 90s. Current-year proliferation of school shootings (by the media and perpetrators alike) does not exist in a vacuum, or without any precedent. Lax gun laws enables young people to have access to lethal firearms. So as long as this latitude exists there will always be school shootings in some capacity. Mental health is just a red herring in this particular problem.


Yes I can discredit your list because you are comparing apples to oranges. You are comparing random shootings, that often involve only adults and often result in no deaths, to mass killings of schoolchildren like columbine. You're doing this to try to argue that the same types of things happened before 1999, but your logic fails. If you insist on your list, then compare it to a similar list for shootings since 2000.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 25, 2022)

The first time I saw this on 4chan out of the blue made me realize the paradoxical way on how media and politicians/entertainers in Hollywood treat these kinds of situations:




They only care about these glorified school shootings at the expense of using it to prop their own agendas on the backs of the victims of school children, as well as the parents.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (May 25, 2022)

albert the programmer said:


> They only care about these glorified school shootings at the expense of using it to prop their own agendas on the backs of the victims of school children, as well as the parents.


During 2001–2010, 2344 children <15 years were killed in crashes involving at least 1 alcohol-impaired driver. That's 234 per year. And unlike firearms, people do not use alcohol to protect themselves or others. There is literally no utility in the modern day for alcoholic beverages when we have modern water purification. So until these people start supporting alcohol prohibition, they can kill themselves.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (May 25, 2022)

Sausaged said:


> Yes in essence they are the same thing: Youths with easy access to firearms bring them to schools and it results in fatalities.


Your list includes incidents where the shooters were _adults, the police, and the national guard._ And incidents in which there were no fatalities. Pay attention.



> Drinking isn't made to kill, even if its consumption can lead to death.


This is one of the dumbest takes I hear from you idiots. Think about it. If I have to shoot someone and they survive, was my self defense a failure? If I draw a handgun and it deters someone from attacking me, and I don't shoot them, according to your logic, I'm using the gun wrong. It's retarded.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (May 25, 2022)

> It simply includes them. They do not exhaust the list nor do they remove the fact that youths with firearms have gone to school and shot at their peers all throughout America's history.


The point is, these incidents were so rare as to be unheard of back when gun laws were significantly more lax. You are deliberately misrepresenting history by providing a list that is 90+% not examples of what we're talking about.


Sausaged said:


> Not sure if drunk or mental gymnastics.


You're just retarded. Firearms are designed to be used in self defense. If you shoot someone attacking you, and it stops them, but they don't die, you've defended yourself. If you shoot someone attacking you, but it doesn't stop them in time, but they die of blood loss a minute after they kill you, your self defense was a failure. Whether someone dies or not is irrelevant to the design if the firearm.


----------



## Dialtone (May 25, 2022)

*BECAUSE KEVIN ROBINSON FROM SCHOOL, FUCK YOU KEVIN STOP SHOWIN EVRYONE MY DEVIANTART YOU PEACE OF SHIT.*


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (May 25, 2022)

Sausaged said:


> Not sure if drunk or mental gymnastics.


Your stupid logic was actually used by Arthur Kellerman in one of his bullshit "studies." What he did was, compare the probability of a home invader being killed by gunshot, with the probability of a homeowner being killed by a gunshot, in home invasion incidents. Then he concluded that owning a firearm increases your chances of being killed in a home invasion. That logic is fucking stupid, because the point is not to kill the home invader, it is to prevent you or your loved ones from being killed.


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2022)

Unfortunately, I’ve learned that certain parts of the farms are not the place to have nuanced conversations about this. But what I will say is that, if you want to know what can be done, take a look at the thread in A&H about the Buffalo supermarket shooting. (It’s easy to find, as it happened just last week.)

That thread holds archives of both the shooter’s manifesto and video of his crime. In his manifesto, the shooter discusses his radicalization by /pol/ and provides a detailed guide for other shooters on how to obtain and modify equipment to ensure both maximum carnage as well as maximum internet fame.

As a presumably rational person reading this, you might be curious about the reaction of people on the thread. Were they outraged? Well, it appeared to me that a great majority of the posters in there seemed preoccupied with finding the whole video so that they could watch the slaughter of grandmothers because they were black. I don’t see how the slaughter of wetback schoolchildren is much different, to be honest.

We’ve lost our humanity. Mass shootings are a symptom of that disease. We have people here sperging over numbers as if they didn’t involve real people and expressing fear that guns are going to be taken away as if there isn’t a place in the world that isn’t saturated with them. The internet has turned this all into a game. The shooters battle for body count, send gleeful messages to their Discord friends delighting in their ability to murder huge amounts of people quickly, both because they live in a society that coddles them and allows them ready and easy access to dangerous weaponry. Both are true, and to pretend that mental illness and gun access are separate issues is disingenuous at best.

I don’t really believe this stuff happens as a result of mental illness in and of itself, but as a symptom of it. These shooters are undoubtedly disturbed, but they are also mired in a culture in which nothing is taken seriously until it’s too late, and in which human beings are depersonalized. A person who is already disturbed spends hours a day shooting at pixels on an enormous screen in a dark room, talking to no one — but yet, many would have us believe these things aren’t related.

The reason why the shooter went to live with his grandmother, whom he shot in the face, had to do with his ability to access wifi. I’ll leave the significance of that to you to figure out.

I’m not here to debate. Give me trash cans or top hats or puzzle pieces or whatever you want. I’m just tired.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 25, 2022)

Psychopathy, desire to kill other people:


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 26, 2022)

Either why the fuck not or not enough mental help.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 26, 2022)

They've becoma as american as baseball and mom's apple pie...god bless america and all that jazz


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 26, 2022)

shooting up an entire school is a national sport


----------



## Duke Nukem (May 26, 2022)

There are a lot of factors at play but I would say the allure of Herostratus is the primary driver along with the 24-7 media coverage and glorification of these people. Eric and Dylan pretty much set the stage for most future school shooters, having become the most famous and well known of them.


----------



## Flea Man Marbles (May 26, 2022)

Nothing drops panties faster than child death


----------



## Shidoen (May 26, 2022)

School shootings are for edgy faggots who can’t go after real targets so just like their fathers, or what their absent fathers would’ve probably done, they take it out on the kids.


----------



## Breadbassket (May 26, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> There are a lot of factors at play but I would say the allure of Herostratus is the primary driver along with the 24-7 media coverage and glorification of these people. Eric and Dylan pretty much set the stage for most future school shooters, having become the most famous and well known of them.


If only Damnatio memoriae was still a common practice in this day and age for these things.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 26, 2022)

Breadbassket said:


> The current wave of mass shootings have to be related to mental illness and mental issues in general.


Seems like the recent wave of shootings - or at least school shootings - started with Columbine, and really took off after 9/11.


----------



## astr0h (May 26, 2022)

Boomers.


----------



## Dvsilverwing (May 26, 2022)

_School_ shooters are almost all universally on anti-psychotics or anti-depressants but it seems to rarely be mentioned by news sources or by people arguing about gun politics immediately after. Not saying that's the sole reason they do it or anything, just one point to consider.


----------



## Mrs. Addams (May 26, 2022)

Everyone is on meds these days… and having panic attacks, villifying the opposing political party, and trying desperately to find their tribe and fit in.  School shootings isn’t the first place I would have looked, but something about our younger generation of society is badly broken.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 26, 2022)

Breadbassket said:


> The sad part is that politicians will keep looking at the  school shooting situation the wrong way and won't address this. Its easier to ban guns then to address the mental health crisis in the USA. Honestly you need to really limit information spread and the approach on how news networks treat these mass shootings but that may become some 1st Amendment issue.


Btw, one guy on City-Data forums mentioned the stats of schools shootings compared to other countries http://www.city-data.com/forum/63503286-post714.html



> And every one of those countries implemented strong gun laws. England had one school shooting, Dunblane. None since then. You know when that happened? In 1996. Since 2009 (13 years ago!) the USA has had *288* school shootings.
> 
> Canada? 2
> Germany?2
> ...


----------



## Sho'nuff (May 26, 2022)

Depends on the shooting really.

The rare mass shooting one we had recently, distant parents who likely have to work 60 hours a week just to survive, easy access to guns, maybe mental health (I think this current year mental health thing is a load of BS, not that the problems aren't real its the offloading shit behavior onto the problems), people looking for attention, garbage like this... basically a shit storm of people who have all of the above.
The vast majority of school shootings are gang bangers, but we never talk about those because it's ok.

Really think it boils down to people's poor reaction to finding out they aren't special and honestly just a bit more than below average.


----------



## please (May 27, 2022)

Hey,

I have a bit of a theory working in my mind. I think a huge part of it has to do with the Internet and how it's of replacing real life things. I haven't been able to put my finger on it but I think social media in the modern era festers certain mental states that result in this kind of thing. Look at the guy who shot up the grocery store. Even the guy in Texas allegedly blew up over wifi.

It's kind of a boomer take, but yea. Something is wrong here. You and I have the mental maturity and intelligence to deal with the Internet and its pitfalls but not everyone does, especially young people.

Social sites like Tiktok even grow their own cultures of social rejects, from people who steal fucking toilets, to people who think they have a laundry list of disorders, to people who make up new genders every 15 minutes. Children are encouraged into this from young ages and it negatively impacts them in their social lives, further isolating them into their hugboxes of freaks and groomers. It's not healthy.

That's my theory, at least.


----------



## Sickminds444 (May 27, 2022)

the media love this shit and promotes and props it up


----------



## TheSkoomer (May 27, 2022)

Other countries with high rates of gun ownership do not have this same problem.

But America has something these other countries don't have: Americans.


----------



## Ted_Logan (May 27, 2022)

With school shooting in general I put em in two different camps



Spoiler: camp one



Most of these ""shooters"" are just fags that been groomed in to the globohomo or the LGBT Mafia





Spoiler: camp two



It's trendy and seen it all over the news and now want to see who can do a bigger kill count. Like who have a bigger dick contest






Spoiler: bonus round



There is actually real problem in school on bullying and harassment so need to be seriously talked about and mental health in general.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 27, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> Americans.


Doesn't America have the highest rate of medication use?


----------



## Corpun (May 27, 2022)

Shitty guidance programs, grooming, being on the internet all the time, Adderall.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (May 27, 2022)

A bit of foreigh persepctive - in one very large and very cold country we also occasionally have attacks performed by kids on kids in schools. This tendency became especially evident in the last decade. Gov shitheads of course blame video games, anime and evil west because in this case no one is factually responsible. The real reasons imo are closer to:

1) fucking poverty and total lack of any perspective in your life. Born in Mordor, live in Mordor, die in Mordor. It's unbelievably depressing.
2) alcoholic, abusive parents, shitty atmosphere in schools and outside them
3) professional psyhcological help is non-existant, if you happen to get a depression good luck with that
4) it is hard to get a gun, but only accoridng to the TV. In fact there was a shooter with a DIAGNOSED brain tumor that affected his behavior and he did get a license for a gun.
5) The schools are guarded by the same guys who issue gun licenses lol (see the point 2)
100) Internet, anime and othe shit boomers like seething about.


----------



## Great Apple Man (May 27, 2022)

Ted_Logan said:


> With school shooting in general I put em in two different camps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half the time I see shit after about people saying that they always thought or were told either jokingly or not that they’d shoot shit up. Then they don’t say shit. They need to be able to say that if they even think that they might, that they’ll be atleast looked under


----------



## quaawaa (May 28, 2022)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Btw, one guy on City-Data forums mentioned the stats of schools shootings compared to other countries http://www.city-data.com/forum/63503286-post714.html


There have been several mass shootings in Britain since Dunblane, and there have been numerous school shootings in European Countries with strict gun control, including France, Ukraine, Germany, etc.

Here’s one that happened earlier this year in Germany: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidelberg_University_shooting
And a couple weeks ago someone armed with a crossbow shot up a school.
Now a crossbow isn’t a firearm, but that just proves that banning guns won’t stop crazies from killing school kids.

There are dozens of examples of European mass shootings at both schools and elsewhere in recent years. That random forum post didn’t even cite the specific events and the cutoff year was picked deliberately to exclude shootings that occurred just before the date cutoff like this one. I was able to find over 20 European school shootings over the last two decades, and I had to manually search news archives for them because the anti-gun groups don’t make lists of them like they do in the US.

This school shooting in Ukraine had 20 dead and 70 injured, and Russia has strict gun regulations. France had an Islamist shoot up a Jewish school. There are many more examples spread all throughout Europe. You also can’t compare the US to individual European countries as European countries are the equivalent of American states; a fair comparison is to all of Europe.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (May 28, 2022)

Bc abortion isn't as widely available as it should be and these people know they are crimes against nature.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 1, 2022)

They're virtually all committed by angry young males.  Guess feminists were right.


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2022)

Angry Alt Right Nerd said:


> They're virtually all committed by angry young males.  Guess feminists were right.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 1, 2022)

Dvsilverwing said:


> _School_ shooters are almost all universally on anti-psychotics or anti-depressants but it seems to rarely be mentioned by news sources or by people arguing about gun politics immediately after. Not saying that's the sole reason they do it or anything, just one point to consider.


It seems like there's a phenomenon (this is also seen in weed too) where the vast majority of people on those medicines get the intended effect, but a tiny minority get the opposite.

It raises a question of if the medicines are worth it if perhaps a small reduction in danger from most people is possibly offset by a big spike in danger from those susceptible to it.


----------



## Niobium (Jun 4, 2022)

The funny thing about school shootings that many people don't realize is that had the shitty propane bombs actually went off during the LOLumbine massacre, we would be having a school bombing endemic instead (and also way more children would probably be dead). There's a very small chance that the only reason some kids are alive right now is because 20 years ago a lanky Jew and an angry manlet couldn't wire their fucking bombs correctly.


----------



## FatalTater (Jun 4, 2022)

Everyone talks about Columbine and Eric and Dylan, but you know what I wish would get more attention?

Thurston High School. 1998. Kipland Kinkel. 

Not many people died, the shooter's parents and 2 students.

Who stopped him? Student Jacob Ryker and other students. When Kinkel had to reload, Ryker tackled him and the students restrained him until cops got there. 

Cringing in fear or hiding in closets didn't stop the shooter. Disarming and restraining him did. 






						Thurston High School shooting - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





			https://archive.ph/a9TcT
		










						Jake Ryker
					

Jake Ryker is the hero who responded proactively to stop the Thurston High School Shooting. On May 21, 1998, 17 year old Jake was a student at Thurston High School in Springfield, Oregon. On that fateful day, Jake was sitting in the cafeteria when another student walked into the building and...




					real-life-heroes.fandom.com
				











						Jake Ryker | Real Life Heroes Wiki | Fandom
					

archived 5 Jun 2022 00:59:09 UTC




					archive.ph
				




But shhh. We gotta make Americans think they _have_ be victims. Because_ reasons_.


----------

